# Banned one week?



## diaglo (Mar 6, 2003)

not me, but  i saw someone else's member status flashing this banner.

was it just a joke on the posters part or is this real?

btw, this is my first post on meta.


----------



## johnsemlak (Mar 6, 2003)

Pretty sure that's a joke.  I saw that banner being joked about on another thread somewhere.


----------



## Eternalknight (Mar 6, 2003)

I think i was either Darkness or Dinkledog (or another moderator) who came up with the idea.


----------



## johnsemlak (Mar 6, 2003)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *I think i was either Darkness or Dinkledog (or another moderator) who came up with the idea. *




Yup, it was something like that.  Someone else saw it and thought it would make a cool avatar


----------



## Dinkeldog (Mar 6, 2003)

Darkness posted it here first.  It's been other places, though.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 6, 2003)

Right, it's a joke, and it came uphere.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Mar 6, 2003)

> Someone else saw it and thought it would make a cool avatar





That would be me. It is a real eyesore but it is my eyesore   errrr.....darknesses eyesore that I stole. It is a joke, I hope.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 6, 2003)

I think it's not customary in EN World to ban _and_ taunt people; it's always either the one _or_ the other...


----------



## Eosin the Red (Mar 6, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *I think it's not customary in EN World to ban and taunt people; it's always either the one or the other... *




That is part of why I find it so funny. EN World would not label someone, it would just happen. All behind closed doors.

PS - if it is/becomes an issue I will remove it but "Smeagol liiiikkkes hiiis precious."


----------



## diaglo (Mar 6, 2003)

not really an issue. just curious. i've lurked here mostly in the past. and now i've started posting more often.

as for labels. i have noticed a few of those around here.

most start with Iconic.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 6, 2003)

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That is part of why I find it so funny. EN World would not label someone, it would just happen. All behind closed doors.
> *




Except the gnome, who seems to be quiet now


----------



## the Jester (Mar 9, 2003)

diaglo said:
			
		

> *not really an issue. just curious. i've lurked here mostly in the past. and now i've started posting more often.*




Glad to see you're venturing out from your story hour more, diaglo! 

Hope all's well in your area- hi to your honey and that sweet ol' dog.


----------

